# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چرا این مشکل واسه من پیش اومده ؟؟ (ثبت نام کنکور)

## xeneral

سلام دوستان من تو این مرحله به مشکل میخورم :/ (پیوست شده)
کد هارم مطمئنم درست میزنم ....
از مدیر مدرسه هم پرسیدم گفت باید بری اموزش و پرورش :/
رفتم اونجا طرف امتحان کرد خودشم گفت اره نمیشه و مشکل خاصی هم نیس از طرف ما :/
گفت ارتباط دوتا سایت اموزش و پرورش و سنجش شاید قطع شده یا هر چیز دیگه ای...
گفت یکی دورزم مرتب امتحان کن ببین میشه یا نه تا بعد....
خواستم ببینم واسه کسی به جز منم تو این انجمن این مشکل پیش اومده یا نه .....

----------


## xeneral

دوستان کسی نمیدونه از چی میتونه باشه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## awmirmowhammad

من هم مشکل مشابه دارم , دیپ کدمو امروز گرفتم و وقتی رفتم واسه ثبت نام دقیقا ارور های بالا رو داد . به نظرتون چون امروز گرفتم دیپ کد رو طول میکشه تا سوابقم بره برسه دست سنجش و واسه همین ارور میده ؟ ممنون از کسایی ک کمک میکنن  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Drx

کسانی که دو سه روز هست در  سایت دیپ کد ،اطلاعاتشان را ثبت کردند »
 به من در آموزش پرورش منطقه ام گفتند : "صبر کنم! تا اطلاعات منتقل شود" و به من نگفتند چقدر صبر کنم.
بنده تا سه شنبه صبر می کنم به امید انتقال اطلاعات از سامانه دیپ کد به سایت سنجش ! 
این مشکل برای تنها یک نفر نیست حتما سازمان چاره ای برایش می اندیشد و اعتبارش را خدشه دار نمی کند پس نگران نباشیم و درسمان را بخوانیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## negin_n733

> کسانی که دو سه روز هست در  سایت دیپ کد ،اطلاعاتشان را ثبت کردند »
>  به من در آموزش پرورش منطقه ام گفتند : "صبر کنم! تا اطلاعات منتقل شود" و به من نگفتند چقدر صبر کنم.
> بنده تا سه شنبه صبر می کنم به امید انتقال اطلاعات از سامانه دیپ کد به سایت سنجش ! 
> این مشکل برای تنها یک نفر نیست حتما سازمان چاره ای برایش می اندیشد و اعتبارش را خدشه دار نمی کند پس نگران نباشیم و درسمان را بخوانیم


من و چندنفر دیگه هم برای کد ملی این مشکل رو پیدا کردیم و قراره سایت به روز بشه ولی معلوم نیست چقدر طول میکشه ... نگرانی بیشتر ازین بابته که مهلت ثبت نام پنج شنبه تموم میشه و اگه تمدید کنن نهایتن تا شنبه مهلت هست و اگر تا اون روز درست نشه چکار باید کرد...

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط negin_n733


من و چندنفر دیگه هم برای کد ملی این مشکل رو پیدا کردیم و قراره سایت به روز بشه ولی معلوم نیست چقدر طول میکشه ... نگرانی بیشتر ازین بابته که مهلت ثبت نام پنج شنبه تموم میشه و اگه تمدید کنن نهایتن تا شنبه مهلت هست و اگر تا اون روز درست نشه چکار باید کرد...


سلام در اسفند ماه هم چند روزی فرصت قطعا خواهند گذاشت.*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط xeneral


سلام دوستان من تو این مرحله به مشکل میخورم :/ (پیوست شده)
کد هارم مطمئنم درست میزنم ....
از مدیر مدرسه هم پرسیدم گفت باید بری اموزش و پرورش :/
رفتم اونجا طرف امتحان کرد خودشم گفت اره نمیشه و مشکل خاصی هم نیس از طرف ما :/
گفت ارتباط دوتا سایت اموزش و پرورش و سنجش شاید قطع شده یا هر چیز دیگه ای...
گفت یکی دورزم مرتب امتحان کن ببین میشه یا نه تا بعد....
خواستم ببینم واسه کسی به جز منم تو این انجمن این مشکل پیش اومده یا نه .....


سلام

گاها سایت سنجش گیر میکنه بعدا امتحان میکنی درست میشه پس صبر کن..دوستانیم که تازه امتحان دادن صبر کنن تا نمرات منتقل بشه+هرساله تمدید میشه به حد کافی*

----------


## Drx

خداروشکر من مشکلم رفع شد
دوستان حتما از طریق سیستم ارسال در خواست سایت سنجش پیگیر کار باشین..قطعا مشکل حل خواهد شد

----------


## Mohmmadhmh998

> خداروشکر من مشکلم رفع شد
> دوستان حتما از طریق سیستم ارسال در خواست سایت سنجش پیگیر کار باشین..قطعا مشکل حل خواهد شد


 چطوری
 رفع شد داداش؟ من به سیستم درخواست دادم گف برو اموزش پرورش اونام گفتن ما فرسادیم اگر نفرساده بودیم نمیتونستی تایید کنی

----------

